# Bath temperature



## Vicki78

Hi 

Could anyone tell me what the correct temperature should be for the bath?
Everywhere says tepid but what is tepid to one person is cooler to another.

Many thanks


----------



## wellington

88 to 95 is a good temp range.. I don't know what tepid is suppose to mean either[/php]


----------



## JoesMum

Tepid is neither hot nor cold... Human body temperature is 98.4, so I guess that's the max for tepid! You are trying not to chill or cook your tort.

Wellington's range looks good, but ultimately the right temperature is the one your tort likes. If they're sprawling and enjoying, you've got it perfect


----------



## Vicki78

Thanks Wellington & Joesmum

When I first bathed him he was going frantic but he seems to enjoy a bath now that he is having then more often. He'll sit there for about 5-10 mins then he'll start to nosey round & try to climb out (but he can't the sides are too high).

I also use a spotlight(same as his basking light) over the bath to try to keep him warm.

I've found a thermometer for a fish tank so I'm going to use this to keep an eye on the temperature. 

Again thanks for your help î—


----------



## JoesMum

Some torts love baths, some hate them. The anti-brigade can usually be encouraged to relax and enjoy. Establishing a routine where the same things happen at the same time each day helps to reduce stress. 

I suggest the morning goes something like: lights on, heat on, soak, feed...

My soaking tips are:
1. Soak first thing _before your tort has warmed up properly_ to reduce escape attempts.
2. Use a high sided bowl or box so your tort can't see out
3. Use enough warm (not hot) water to just come over your tort's plastron (undershell). Get the temperature right and your not-warmed-up tort is more likely to lounge and absorb the heat.
4. Soak for a good 20 minutes. Don't worry if you don't see him drink; torts can absorb water through the skin. The length of soak is important.
5. Your tort may wee and/or poop in the water - it's more likely to concern you than him. You can change the water if it's truly disgusting. Don't worry if your tort eats his poop; it's said to improve gut flora!
6. Feed straight after the soak. Joe is always hungriest straight after his.

Having a lamp over is a mixed blessing. The water cools more slowly, but it also warms up your tort more quickly... which means it decides the time to get out is sooner. Personally, I prefer to regulate the water temperature myself, changing it when it gets too cool.


----------



## Tom

85-95 for me.


----------



## Vicki78

JoesMum said:


> Some torts love baths, some hate them. The anti-brigade can usually be encouraged to relax and enjoy. Establishing a routine where the same things happen at the same time each day helps to reduce stress.
> 
> I suggest the morning goes something like: lights on, heat on, soak, feed...
> 
> My soaking tips are:
> 1. Soak first thing before your tort has warmed up properly to reduce escape attempts.
> 2. Use a high sided bowl or box so your tort can't see out
> 3. Use enough warm (not hot) water to just come over your tort's plastron (undershell). Get the temperature right and your not-warmed-up tort is more likely to lounge and absorb the heat.
> 4. Soak for a good 20 minutes. Don't worry if you don't see him drink; torts can absorb water through the skin. The length of soak is important.
> 5. Your tort may wee and/or poop in the water - it's more likely to concern you than him. You can change the water if it's truly disgusting. Don't worry if your tort eats his poop; it's said to improve gut flora!
> 6. Feed straight after the soak. Joe is always hungriest straight after his.
> 
> Having a lamp over is a mixed blessing. The water cools more slowly, but it also warms up your tort more quickly... which means it decides the time to get out is sooner. Personally, I prefer to regulate the water temperature myself, changing it when it gets too cool.



Wow this is real good helpful handy tips that I'm going to keep! 

The only thing I will have trouble with is bathing in the mornings. I tend to do this in the evening as I have the time then.

Your right about the pooping, never does a bath time go by without one & sometimes two poops. Plus he generally has a pee when I clean his belly/plastron with a soft toothbrush.

Just one more thing I have to ask (& just thought of go be honest) should I be drying him afterwards with a towel or let him naturally dry off? 

Thank you very much you's are all oh so fab!


----------



## JoesMum

Drying off is a matter of preference... I don't generally bother. Joe lacks the patience and he's peed in my lap once too often 

There was a thread on this topic a few months back that ended up going silly with a discussion on the merits of line versus tumble drying


----------



## Vicki78

JoesMum said:


> Drying off is a matter of preference... I don't generally bother. Joe lacks the patience and he's peed in my lap once too often
> 
> There was a thread on this topic a few months back that ended up going silly with a discussion on the merits of line versus tumble drying



Oh my days I nearly wet myself reading this.... I going to find that thread.
Just thought I'd post a piccy of bath time:


----------

